# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Μύτινγκ ΝΠ Παρασκευή 10/11 20:[email protected]ΜΟΝΕΜΒΑΣΙΑ(ΑΛΙΜΟΣ)

## koki

Τώρα που γυρίζει. και λόγω των διαμαρτυριών περί "τσάκ μπαμ".

Ψηφίστε και κερδίστε.


Ντισκλέιμερ:

Άμα δε βγει άκρη (πολλές προτάσεις με λίγη υποστήριξη), την Πέμπτη αποφασίζω και διατάζω για το μέρος. Έχετε ειδοποιηθεί έγκαιρα.

Επίσης δηλώνω κατηγορηματικά ότι εφόσον δεν υπάρξει κάποια μεγάλη αντίδραση, κατοχυρώνεται η μέρα για εβδομαδιαίο μύτινγκ. Τα αποτελέσματα του πολλ θα επηρεάσουν και την επιλογή μέρους σε βάθος χρόνου, αλλά ίσως και όχι (βλ. παραπάνω).



ΕΚΛΕΙΣΕ ΜΟΝΕΜΒΑΣΙΑ:
Μαυρομιχάλη 22 - Αλιμος

ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ
Για την Μονεμβασιά αν έρθετε από Βουλιαγμένης στρίβετε στο Φανάρι που είναι το Ράδιο Αθήναι (στην Δωδεκανήσου δηλαδή)

Όπως προχωράτε, στο 2ο περίπτερο που θα συναντήσετε στο δεξί σας χέρι κάνετε αριστερά.

Προχωράτε όλο ευθεία (αυτή είναι η Χαριλάου Τρικούπη) μέχρι να φτάσετε σε μία κυκλική πλατεία.
Παρκάρετε όπου θέλετε και εκεί στο αριστερο χέρι είναι η Μονεμβασιά.

----------


## B3bis

Ερώτηση κρίσεως... Η μονεμβασιά τι και που είναι... Sorry αν φαίνεται χαζή η ερώτηση...

----------


## rtfm

> Ερώτηση κρίσεως... Η μονεμβασιά τι και που είναι... Sorry αν φαίνεται χαζή η ερώτηση...


Δες εδώ: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25464&start=0

----------


## Cha0s

Ψηφίζω Σατηρικό & Μονεμβασιά (ανάλογα διαλέγουμε κάθε φορά  :: ) και επίσης προτείνω Πέμπτη ή Τετάρτη.

Παρασκευή την θεωρώ δύσκολη μέρα...

----------


## [email protected]

Η Μονεμβασιά καλή ήταν, πιστεύω να δοκιμάσω και το menu την άλλη φορά.  ::   ::  Το Σατιρκό τι είναι ???

Όσο για την μέρα το βλέπουμε…

----------


## Cha0s

Καφετέρια είναι το Σατηρικό

Στο κλασσικό spot της Αργυρούπολης που είναι όλες οι καφετέριες..

----------


## [email protected]

Και το Μάσα-Meeting καλό ήταν. Άσε που δεν έφαγα τότε, άρα έχω και έναν παραπάνω σκοπό, λόγο και αιτία να ξαναπάω…  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

Cha0s, δυστυχώς υπάρχει διάσταση απόψεων περί του εάν είναι βολικότερη η Παρασκευή ή η Πέμπτη κλπ.

Εάν κανείς έχει διαφορετική άποψη ας το πει :>

Το Σατιρικό είναι καφετέρια στην Αργυρουπολη. Είναι γενικώς αποδεκτά πολύ ωραίο, και ειδικά με μια συνεννόηση, θα βρούμε σίγουρα χώρο για μύτινγκ. Το πάρκινγκ είναι μέτριο, δυστυχώς. 

(Βαγγέλη, μπορεί να γράφεται Σατιρικό ή Σατυρικό -με άλλο νόημα το καθένα- αλλά σίγουρα όχι σατηρικό  ::  ) Νομίζω πως είναι με ι.

----------


## Neuromancer

εγώ λέω να το κάνουμε λίγο πιο "κάτω" άλιμο κάπου ίσως

----------


## Cha0s

> Βαγγέλη, μπορεί να γράφεται Σατιρικό ή Σατυρικό -με άλλο νόημα το καθένα- αλλά σίγουρα όχι σατηρικό  Νομίζω πως είναι με ι.


Έλα πολλά είπες!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lakis

Τιτάνας Δ 8221
Για Απόλυτη χοληστερίνη.
1.)Λίγο πιό κάτω στην οδό Δωδεκανήσου υπάρχει μιά ψησταρία. Στο 3ο Περίπτερο στην πίατσα των ταξί. Για παρκάρισμα υπάρχει χώρος στους παράπλευρους δρόμους.
2.)Μια άλλη καλή επιλογή είναι η Λαδόκολα πίσω από τον Ασύρματο σύνορα Αγ.Δημητρίου/Νέας Σμύρνης-Παλαιό Φάληρο αλλά έχει το μειονεκτημα ότι έχει πολύ κόσμο και θα χρειαστεί κάποια προσυνενόηση.

----------


## mihalop

> 2.)Μια άλλη καλή επιλογή είναι η Λαδόκολα πίσω από τον Ασύρματο σύνορα Αγ.Δημητρίου/Νέας Σμύρνης-Παλαιό Φάληρο αλλά έχει το μειονεκτημα ότι έχει πολύ κόσμο και θα χρειαστεί κάποια προσυνενόηση.


Πωωωωπω...... *τρελό φαί* εκεί ρε φίλε...... θα είναι σαν να βλέπω ντοκυμαντέρ για την λίθινη εποχή...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ποιο μαγαζί λες στην Δωδεκανήσου;
3ο περίπτερο; Όπως πηγαίνεις προς Βουλιαγμένης ή όπως έρχεσαι;  ::  

Και για λαδόκολλα έχω ακούσει ότι είναι καλά (δεν θυμάμαι αν έχω πάει κιόλας  ::  )

----------


## koki

Η λαδόκολλα στον ασύρματο ήταν από τις πρώτες σκέψεις!
Δυστυχώς όμως κατά γενική ομολογία, συνίσταται κυρίως α) για μικρές παρέες β) για φαΐ και όχι για άραγμα εκεί Χ ώρες.
Είναι ό,τι πρέπει για μάσα, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορείς να πας εκεί και να κάτσεις 2 ώρες + που καθόμαστε και το ξύνουμε. Για αυτό χρειαζόμαστε κάτι λιγότερο πηγμένο και "βιαστικό".

----------


## smarag

> Η λαδόκολλα στον ασύρματο ήταν από τις πρώτες σκέψεις!
> Δυστυχώς όμως κατά γενική ομολογία, συνίσταται κυρίως α) για μικρές παρέες β) για φαΐ και όχι για άραγμα εκεί Χ ώρες.
> Είναι ό,τι πρέπει για μάσα, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορείς να πας εκεί και να κάτσεις 2 ώρες + που καθόμαστε και το ξύνουμε. Για αυτό χρειαζόμαστε κάτι λιγότερο πηγμένο και "βιαστικό".


Εγώ επιτρέπετε να έρθω ?

----------


## Cha0s

Αμεεεεε  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

> Τώρα που γυρίζει. και λόγω των διαμαρτυριών περί "τσάκ μπαμ".


"Δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες" βλέπω...  ::  

/* Κουκούλα mode on

Ποιος διαμαρτυρήθηκε ???? 'Ονομα, node id κλπ κλπ, για να προβούμε στις σχετικές κινήσεις  :: 

Κουκούλα mode off */

----------


## Cha0s

::   ::   ::

----------


## ap_nick

Hello!, Είμαι καινούριος, και θέλω να ρωτήσω:
Α) τα Meetings ειναι για όλους ανεξάρτητα περιοχής?
Β)αν είναι εύκολο τα meeting points να είναι κοντα σε σταθμους Ησαπ, ή Μετρο, ωστε να διευκοληνόμαστε και εμείς που δεν έχουμε αυτοκίνητα!

----------


## vegos

> Hello!, Είμαι καινούριος, και θέλω να ρωτήσω:
> Α) τα Meetings ειναι για όλους ανεξάρτητα περιοχής?
> Β)αν είναι εύκολο τα meeting points να είναι κοντα σε σταθμους Ησαπ, ή Μετρο, ωστε να διευκοληνόμαστε και εμείς που δεν έχουμε αυτοκίνητα!


Τα μύτινγκς γίνονται συνήθως ανά περιοχή, για πολλούς λόγους.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, δεκτός είναι ο οποιοσδήποτε, οπουδήποτε!  :: 

Αν κι εμείς εδώ, "παραλίες" είμαστε, οπότε έλα, χαβαλέ έχουμε  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vegos

Α, όσο για το μετρό/κλπ... Κάποιος θα σε "μαζέψει", μην ανησυχείς..

Είμαστε φιλόξενοι άνθρωποι  ::

----------


## koki

λεωφορείο 108 από Ακαδημία, και 109 (παρόμοιο δρομολογιο) από μετρό Αγ. Δημητρίου. Κατεβαίνεις Αγ.Παντελεήμωνα κοντά.
Επίσης, με όποιο κατεβαίνει την Βουλιαγμένης (Α3,Β3,Α4,Β4,κά) μόλις δεις Ράδιο Αθήναι κατεβαίνεις, είναι περί τα 3 λεπτά με τα πόδια από Βουλιαγμένης.

----------


## ap_nick

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες!
Συγχωρήστε με που ξαναρωτάω, αλλά δεν κατάλαβα και πάλι
α) αποφασίστηκε το μέρος που θα γίνει η συνάντηση? και β)η συγκεκριμένη συνάντηση θα είναι όλων των μελών, ή κυρίως κάποιας περιοχής?

και κάτι τελευταίο:
Για μένα, που είμαι τελείως καινούριος στο AWMN, ειναι καλύτερα να ερθω στο meeting, ή να επισκευτώ αύριο το γρφείο του συλλόγου? Ή και τα 2?

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι παδιά!

----------


## Cha0s

Όποιος θέλει έρχεται.

Το μέρος νομίζω δεν έχει αποφασιστεί ακόμα.
Κυρίως άτομα από τα Νότια Προάστια θα έρθουν αλλά δεν παίζει προβ να έρθει όποιος θέλει.


Καλό είναι να πας και στον Σύλλογο μιας και η επαφή σου εκεί θα είναι πιο 'τεχνική'.
Και έρχεσαι και στο meeting να γνωριστούμε  ::  

Συνήθως στα meetings των Ν.Π. πέφτει αυθονο κουτσομπολιό και ελάχιστη δουλειά  ::

----------


## eufonia

> Συνήθως στα meetings των Ν.Π. πέφτει αυθονο κουτσομπολιό και ελάχιστη δουλειά


Αυτό ξαναπές το... έτσι, γι'αυτό γουστάρουμε...  ::

----------


## mihalop

Ρε σεις, πάμε λαδόκολλα να *ξεσκιστούμε στην μάσα!!!!*

----------


## smarag

> Ρε σεις, πάμε λαδόκολλα να *ξεσκιστούμε στην μάσα!!!!*


Εκεί έχω ακούσει έχει και καλές τιμές και καλό φαεί  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Ρε σεις, πάμε λαδόκολλα να *ξεσκιστούμε στην μάσα!!!!*


Ναι όντως, λαδόκολλα να πάτε, στη Δάφνη να 'χετε και κάλυψη απο awmn εκτός απο καλό φαϊ..  ::

----------


## smarag

> Ναι όντως, λαδόκολλα να πάτε, στη Δάφνη να 'χετε και κάλυψη απο awmn εκτός απο καλό φαϊ..


Εσύ δεν θές να έρθεις ?

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ChoOSeN
> 
> Ναι όντως, λαδόκολλα να πάτε, στη Δάφνη να 'χετε και κάλυψη απο awmn εκτός απο καλό φαϊ.. 
> 
> 
> Εσύ δεν θές να έρθεις ?


Άμα δεν έχω μάθημα θα πάω...  ::

----------


## mihalop

> Ναι όντως, λαδόκολλα να πάτε, στη Δάφνη να 'χετε και κάλυψη απο awmn εκτός απο καλό φαϊ..


Έχει *τρελό* φαί..... τεσπα... ότι αποφασίσει η πλειοψηφία. Απο όσο θυμάμαι, στη Δάφνη είναι η "εκπολιτισμένη" έκδοση της αλυσίδας..... στον Ασύρματο νομίζω είναι ακόμα πιο "λίθινη" η κατάσταση.....  ::  δλδ καλύτερη...

----------


## koki

Ρε παιδιά, σκεφτείτε λογικά! πώς θα σκάσουμε στην λαδόκολλα στον Ασυρματο 10 μετα 20 μετα 30 άτομα όπως προχτες.. δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα.

Στη Δάφνη θα γινόταν, αλλά η Μονεμβασιά είναι καλύτερη :>

----------


## ChoOSeN

> ...
> Στη Δάφνη θα γινόταν, αλλά η Μονεμβασιά είναι καλύτερη :>


Σε φαγητό δεν νομίζω...  ::

----------


## koki

Το δικό μου στομάχι έτσι λέει, ώχου!

----------


## costas43gr

Τωρα καταλαβες κουναβι γιατι δεν ειναι να κανονιζεις καιρο πριν...  ::  
Στο τσακ - μπαμ γινοντε ολα τα καλα.......  ::  
1-2 ωρες πριν και μεσα (μασα).  ::

----------


## koki

> Τωρα καταλαβες κουναβι γιατι δεν ειναι να κανονιζεις καιρο πριν...  
> Στο τσακ - μπαμ γινοντε ολα τα καλα.......  
> 1-2 ωρες πριν και μεσα (μασα).


Εγώ, μαζί σου!

Άλλωστε το έχω πει, εάν δεν βγει συμπέρασμα, αποφασίζω και διατάζωω

----------


## erasmospunk

Λοιπόν. Σαν την ανώτατη αρχή εδώ στα Ν.Π. αποφασίζουμε το μιτινγκ να γίνει στην πλατεία Δάφνης (ναι, ναι εκεί που είναι το Μετρό). Ο γραμματέας κ. Choosen θα πεί το που ακριβώς θα γίνει και πως θα πάτε εκεί. Και φυσικά έχει κάλυψη awmn  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Λοιπόν. Σαν την ανώτατη αρχή εδώ στα Ν.Π. αποφασίζουμε το μιτινγκ να γίνει στην πλατεία Δάφνης (ναι, ναι εκεί που είναι το Μετρό). Ο γραμματέας κ. Choosen θα πεί το που ακριβώς θα γίνει και πως θα πάτε εκεί. Και φυσικά έχει κάλυψη awmn


Έτσι να γίνει!!  ::   ::  
Και επίσης να το κάνουμε Σάββατο ή καλύτερα Κυριακή (απογευματάκι) για να μπορούνε όλοι...  ::   ::

----------


## koki

Μη μου αρχίζετε τις αυτομολίες τώρα! Ιδού το φόρουμ ιδού και το 

είπα και ελάλησα!

----------


## ChoOSeN

Το πατάω αλλά δεν κάνει τίποτα..!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

---

----------


## katsaros_m

στη μασα ναι στην ξαπλα ναι στην τρελα ναι οχι λεμε πρεζα οχι και στην εξαρτηση (mikrotik)
μονεμβασια ανιπερθετος  ::

----------


## commando

κανα γνωστο ρε Κατσαρε σε φαγαδικο δεν εχεις να μην παιδευομαστε και με τους λογαριασμους!!...Νομιζω εισαι certified σε τετοια και οχι μονο ....

----------


## papashark

Τελικά τι θα γίνει ?

Πετάχτηκαν τα αγέννητα και έκαναν ανταρσία, ανακοινώνοντας Meeting χωρίς μάσα....  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από erasmospunk
> 
> Λοιπόν. Σαν την ανώτατη αρχή εδώ στα Ν.Π. αποφασίζουμε το μιτινγκ να γίνει στην πλατεία Δάφνης (ναι, ναι εκεί που είναι το Μετρό). Ο γραμματέας κ. Choosen θα πεί το που ακριβώς θα γίνει και πως θα πάτε εκεί. Και φυσικά έχει κάλυψη awmn 
> 
> 
> Έτσι να γίνει!!   
> Και επίσης να το κάνουμε Σάββατο ή καλύτερα Κυριακή (απογευματάκι) για να μπορούνε όλοι...


Αράααχτε εσείς.
Έχετε μέλλον ακόμα  ::   ::

----------


## vegos

> Τελικά τι θα γίνει ?
> 
> Πετάχτηκαν τα αγέννητα και έκαναν ανταρσία, ανακοινώνοντας Meeting χωρίς μάσα....


Εννοείται ότι θα γίνει την Παρασκευή με μάσα...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## smarag

να αλλα να πούμε και που θα γίνει με διεύθυνση και τα σχετικά σχόλια γιατι έχουμε χάσει την μπάλα έτσι  ::

----------


## mihalop

> Ρε παιδιά, σκεφτείτε λογικά! πώς θα σκάσουμε στην λαδόκολλα στον Ασυρματο 10 μετα 20 μετα 30 άτομα όπως προχτες.. δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα.


*ΑΕΕΕΕΕΡΑΑΑΑ!!!!!*  ::  



> Στη Δάφνη θα γινόταν, αλλά η Μονεμβασιά είναι καλύτερη :>


Πάλι πιτσαρία?  ::

----------


## dsfak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Τελικά τι θα γίνει ?
> 
> Πετάχτηκαν τα αγέννητα και έκαναν ανταρσία, ανακοινώνοντας Meeting χωρίς μάσα.... 
> 
> 
> Εννοείται ότι θα γίνει την Παρασκευή με μάσα...


Εννοείται ότι η μάσα είναι αυτονόητη...  ::  Πως θα συντηρήσουμε τόσα κιλά ...;  ::   ::   ::  

Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι το κανονίζετε πολύ νωρίς σαν τους παπούδες... Κάντε το κατά τις 9 μιση να προλάβει κι ο κόσμος που σχολάει αργά... να φάει καμιά μπουκιά πριν τα εξαφανίσετε όλα...  ::

----------


## commando

υποψιν η πιτσαρια εχει και αλλα κοψιδια εκτος απο πιτσες.!!

 ::   ::  Κοκι ρωτησες κανα ταξιτζη για τα μπουζι?  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> υποψιν η πιτσαρια εχει και αλλα κοψιδια εκτος απο πιτσες.!!
> 
>   Κοκι ρωτησες κανα ταξιτζη για τα μπουζι?


  ::   ::  
Για την πυρηνική καύση λές;;
 ::   ::  
Γιά φαντάσου ένα diesel ταξί να τρακάρει.!!  ::   ::  Θα γίνει πυρηνική έκρηξη! Θα βουλιάξει η Αθήνα!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> υποψιν η πιτσαρια εχει και αλλα κοψιδια εκτος απο πιτσες.!!
> 
>   Κοκι ρωτησες κανα ταξιτζη για τα μπουζι? 
> 
> 
>    
> Για την πυρηνική καύση λές;;
> ...


οχι δεν θα γινει εκρηξη ειπαμε γιατι τα diesel δεν εχουν μπουζι.
Στα ελληνικα το μπουζι λεγεται σπινθηριστης η αναφλεκτηρας και οσοι εχουν αντιθετη αποψη οπως και για την θεωρια μου οτι κανενα λινκ δεν ειναι ευθεια γραμμη αλλα καμπυλωνονται τα σωματιδια λογω της βαρυτητας της γης ας ερθει να αντιπαρατεθει στο μητινγκ.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mihalop

> για την θεωρια μου οτι κανενα λινκ δεν ειναι ευθεια γραμμη αλλα καμπυλωνονται τα σωματιδια λογω της βαρυτητας της γης ας ερθει να αντιπαρατεθει στο μητινγκ.


Μα, φυσικά καμπυλώνονται!!!!  ::  Όπως, επίσης, καμπυλωνονται και από την διαφορά πυκνότητας του αέρα κατά μήκος της διαδρομής [φαινόμενο γνωστό και ως διάθλαση]........ μιας και ο αέρας που είναι πιο κοντά στην επιφάνεια της Γης έχει μεγαλύτερη πυκνότητα από τον αέρα σε μεγαλύτερο υψόμετρο....

----------


## koki

συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση...


*ΕΚΛΕΙΣΕ ΣΤΗ ΜΟΝΕΜΒΑΣΙΑ.*
ΟΙ ΑΓΩΝΕΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΘΗΚΑΝ.



(ελπίζω να έρθω..  ::  )

----------


## smarag

> συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση...
> 
> 
> *ΕΚΛΕΙΣΕ ΣΤΗ ΜΟΝΕΜΒΑΣΙΑ.*
> ΟΙ ΑΓΩΝΕΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΘΗΚΑΝ.
> 
> 
> 
> (ελπίζω να έρθω..  )


Ωραία μηπώς θα μπορούσες να μας δώσεις διεύθυνση για να έρθουμε και εμείς .  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koki
> 
> συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση...
> 
> 
> *ΕΚΛΕΙΣΕ ΣΤΗ ΜΟΝΕΜΒΑΣΙΑ.*
> ΟΙ ΑΓΩΝΕΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΘΗΚΑΝ.
> 
> 
> ...


Στον Mike ξέρεις να έρθεις;  ::  
Πάνω από το Γραφείο είναι η Μονεμβασιά  ::  


Χαριλάου Τρικούπη και Ιωνίας έλα, και πάρε τηλ να σου εξηγήσω  ::  

Θα είμαι και γω σήμερα!
Τι ώρα;;;;

----------


## alasondro

> Μύτινγκ ΝΠ Παρασκευή 10/11 *20:30*@ΜΟΝΕΜΒΑΣΙΑ(ΑΛΙΜΟΣ)


  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Κομπλέ!  ::

----------


## smarag

Η Διεύθυνση είναι: ΜΑΥΡΟΜΙΧΑΛΗ 22 - ΑΛΙΜΟΣ  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Thanks Στάυρο  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Μύτινγκ ΝΠ Παρασκευή 10/11 *20:30*@ΜΟΝΕΜΒΑΣΙΑ(ΑΛΙΜΟΣ)


 ::   ::  βάλε κι ένα περιθώριο "ασφαλειας" γύρω στη 1 ωρίτσα...  ::

----------


## koki

Έχω ενημερώσει το πρώτο ποστ

----------


## alasondro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alasondro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μύτινγκ ΝΠ Παρασκευή 10/11 *20:30*@ΜΟΝΕΜΒΑΣΙΑ(ΑΛΙΜΟΣ)
> 
> 
> ...


καλά αυτό εννοείται  ::   ::

----------


## dsfak

Αυτήν την φορά θα έρθω κατά τις 9 και κάτι... 
Την προηγούμενη δυστυχώς τελείωσα πολύ αργά.... και δεν σας πρόλαβα... :: . 
Αλλά σήμερα έχουν να πέσουνε πολλές μάσες !!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## eufonia

Δηλώνω περήφανο παρόν, μαζί με τον Αλέξη (lx911). Θα τιμήσουμε τις πίτσες ιδιαιτέρως, για μια ακόμα φορα!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Πεϊνιρλί κιμά να δοκιμάσετε και θα δείτε  ::  


Ετοιμάζομαι σιγά σιγά να έρθω  ::

----------


## koki

Όποιος πάει πρώτος (και εάν το δει αυτό) ας ετοιμάσει το χώρο για μεγάλο ντου! Να χωρέσουμε αυτή τη φορά!

----------


## Cha0s

Και να είναι έτοιμα τα πιτσικλέτια για τσάκισμα!  ::  

Τυροφλογέρες με χοιρινή ωμοπλάτη και θα με θυμηθείτε!  ::

----------

